# I'm absolutely sick!!!



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2011)

Dad came up yesterday and help me cut up these 27 trees for my neighbor. While loading the trailer to deliver wood to an elderly lady in the church, we found a couple pieces that needed cut up. I got his 046 out of his truck and cut them up. We finished loading and took off, leaving the saw in the lawn. He didn't miss it until this afternoon. It's long gone. I live on a state route near town. We are both just sick to our stomachs. He bought this saw brand new the very first month they came out. It had always been kept in a case and looked almost new. The plastic was still so shiny that it looked wet. It had a brand new 20" Stihl B&C on it. I've told the tree guys that I know to be on the watch for it. An 046 in this shape will stick out like a sore thumb. I've checked CL and eBay with no leads. Please keep your eyes open guys, and thanks for letting me vent and cry

Here it is.


----------



## firefighter33 (Mar 25, 2011)

That sucks Brad! Sorry to here about that:msp_sad:


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Mar 25, 2011)

Dang Brad, It Su*ks that you can't leave anything anywhere without some Ahole takin it. if you find said Ahole, Have No Mercy. He Didn't


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2011)

WE had already blown all the saws off with compressed air and put them up. So in our minds, they saws were all put up. We just drove off to deliver the wood and didn't even think about it until today. Kind of bums you out when you were doing all of the work and delivering the wood for free


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2011)

Blowncrewcab said:


> Dang Brad, It Su*ks that you can't leave anything anywhere without some Ahole takin it. if you find said Ahole, Have No Mercy. He Didn't


 
The owner of the tree company I called said he'll set the guy up if he spots it. By that I don't mean taking the law into our own hands either. Nothing would be sweeter than holding someone until the cops came. The saw is registered in my Dad's name, so verification by serial number can be done.


----------



## firefighter33 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah u do a good thing and something like that happens! People SUCK!


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 25, 2011)

Well if it's any consolation, hearing that made me sick too!
MAN! That just BITES!!!


Mike


----------



## pjwoolw (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh man that hurts just thinking about it. Maybe somebody picked it up and maybe is trying to find the owner. As unlikely as that may be it is possible.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Well if it's any consolation, hearing that made me sick too!
> MAN! That just BITES!!!
> 
> 
> Mike


 
I've got 23 chains in the garage I was sharpening for a guy and I don't even feel like working now. It's not just the $900+ dollars, but the sentimental value of the saw. I hope to own that saw one day in remembrence of my Dad. I knew how much that saw meant to him. His only other saw is a MS180, lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2011)

pjwoolw said:


> Oh man that hurts just thinking about it. Maybe somebody picked it up and maybe is trying to find the owner. As unlikely as that may be it is possible.


 
I'm hoping beyond hope that it could be in my neighbor's garage. They're not home. Surely they would have told us by now. But then again, they may not know what it's worth and what a big deal it is.


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Mar 25, 2011)

pjwoolw said:


> Maybe somebody picked it up and maybe is trying to find the owner. As unlikely as that may be it is possible.


 
I was thinking the same thing, but imagine you already asked those around where you were cutting. Still -- one can hope. Keep us posted.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Mar 25, 2011)

Brad.....I truly know how you feel!!! I can feel that gut wrenching feeling just thinking about it. :msp_sad:

When I made the dumba$$ move and left my tailgate down and lost my j'red 930 a few months ago, I stewed over that for a few days. I hope you and your Dad have better luck than me and an honest person comes forward with the saw.

That just sucks, man!!!:bang:


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 25, 2011)

You did call the police so they could put it on the pawn shop "watch for" list didn't you???


Mike


----------



## REJ2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Its definitely sad if the person that picked it up has no intention of returning it. But what if, it was picked up by someone caring enough to know that a saw left in the wide open spaces will be stolen if not taken into protective custody. Sometimes good people are at the right place at the right time. If you saw a 046 sitting at the side of the road with no one around what would you do?? Leave it for a thief which would find it or place it into protective custody? Lets hope for the best


----------



## showrguy (Mar 25, 2011)

i'm thinkin someone put it away since you forgot it and it'll surface soon enough....
send them chains to THALL to sharpen.....he loves sharpening chains !!!


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 25, 2011)

That sucks!
Hopefully you will find your saw and this will just be a good story someday!


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Mar 25, 2011)

Building on the goodness and kindness of others theory from the last few posts -- perhaps a "Lost" ad on CL -- with a little finders fee. Just a thought.


----------



## Motorsen (Mar 25, 2011)

*Engrave initials?*

Any of you ever thought of putting you initials in the bottom of the casing. Maybe a little discrete but a diffinite mark that tells beyound doubt that this is YOUR saw. So if someone ever stumbles across a suspicious saw it´s easy to flip. Better than serial numbers at a brief look. 
Very sorry to hear about your dads saw. I got a hurting stomac just from reading the story. Def hope it`s in good shealter from unautorized long fingers. I would be furious in this situation. Maybe a bit on my self too.
Hope for a happy ending!

Motorsen


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 25, 2011)

Brad think positive!!
Maybe your neighbor took it to get it TUNED 4 u!

You'll get it back!

If not I'll chip in $20 bucks to get it replaced. I'm sure others will help.


----------



## JJay03 (Mar 25, 2011)

Damn that sucks man hope it turns up soon.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, Brad! Hope for the best.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 25, 2011)

That sucks, we had a 046 that I built from the ground up get stolen last year at owner's home. They caught the people that did it, but the saw is long gone.

It's not uncommon for a tree company to leave a saw behind or something else. Usually you will get a call or go find it at the work site, but every once in a while, that sucker is gone! A guy dropped a tree ball cart out of truck, he realized it almost instantly and went down the road 150 yards or so and turned around. It was gone by the time he got back to the spot where it fell out.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2011)

GM_DaddyMac said:


> Building on the goodness and kindness of others theory from the last few posts -- perhaps a "Lost" ad on CL -- with a little finders fee. Just a thought.


I like that idea a lot! I'm going to do that.



Muffler Bearing said:


> Brad think positive!!
> Maybe your neighbor took it to get it TUNED 4 u!
> 
> You'll get it back!


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry for your dad's loss. i've got one saw I couldn't stand to lose, the one I partnered with my late father to buy. I would visit every local pawn shop personally with a photo and serial number.
Around here it would disappear in a black hole of meth heads going to an individual. I hope the neighbor has it in their garage or maybe noticed someone picking it up. I'm sure you feel responsible, everyone who has been doing it long enough has made the same mistake. I left a rifle laying against a truck and ran over the thing, I was sick. Just be thankful it is something that can be replaced. 
Wish you and your pop the best in recovering it.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 25, 2011)

Those off-kilter stickers on the filter box won't be hard to spot. Best of luck on finding the saw.


----------



## sgrizz (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the saw brad. Hope you get it back .


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 25, 2011)

Might try putting an ad in "lost and found" in local papers, and contacting police.

There is a chance a honest person found it.

P.S. I left a wallet in a phone booth with $400 in it. I got a call from the man who found it, and he did not want to take a reward. I made him take $40 anyway.

There are still good people out there


----------



## 7hpjim (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope your neighbor picked it up & its waiting for you there, dont want to think of the alternative:msp_mad:


----------



## tbone75 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll keep my eyes open around my area.Never know where it might show up?


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sure (knowing how Brad is) that this saw Has a sound that he could hear for a mile or more. He may just pick up the sound of it screaming from a distance, certainly they'll try to run it...(if their smart enough to start it)


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 25, 2011)

I left an ar 15 sitting outside my house one time for a day night and then part of the next day when I got back it was still there. I was lucky. Hopefully whoever got it is going to do the right thing.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2011)

On second thought, I deleted the CL adds. I want the saw to be posted. That way I can maybe find it.

I just talked to the neighbor and it was still there at 8:10 this morning. It wasn't really visible from the road and he figured it was safe. I'm REALLY starting to suspect the guys that came and got some of the wood this morning. They work for some of the tree guys I know and he says he trusts them. I don't know them, so I don't trust them like that. These guys were here at 11 this morning loading wood. That's a pretty short window of time. No one else would have been back here. If you could see where the saw was setting, it really wasn't visible from the road. It's a drive shared by four houses and runs parallel to the road. All the limbs were piled blocking the view of the saw from the road. Dad's here now and we're going to call and make a police report.


----------



## wyk (Mar 25, 2011)

If I were picking up the load and I saw that 046 on the ground and no one was home. I would have definitely taken it and tried to leave a note on the houses nearby that I had it safe. At the very least, I would have found a place on your property that I could have hidden it secure till you got home.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Mar 25, 2011)

If I was a good guy (which I am) picking up the wood and found the saw, I would have checked with the house and if they wer'ent home, I would have hid it somewhere or took it with me.
If I were a bad guy (which alot are) picking up the wood and spotted that saw, I would have either took it, pawned it or kept it for myself. If they bad guys are smart, (which alot arent) they'll keep it to themselves and tell no one. If they are dumb (which most are) they'll try to hock it right away at a pawn shop, Ebay, CL, ect. And also be showing it off.
So in short, I'd say most likely, some bad people got it and it'll turn up for sale somewhere soon. Good luck with it man.


----------



## brendog84cj8 (Mar 25, 2011)

I thing you are right to suspect the guys that were getting the wood. If the tree service guy knows them I would be doing some investigating.

Man I almost feel sick and its not even my saw. Hell I left a chain and brand new 100 foot choker in the woods one day when I was out firewooding and I was freaking sick. I was all sorts of worked up driving back up to where I was cutting and they were still there. With my reaction you would have thought I left a million bucks up there.

Good luck to you and your dad both...I look forward to hearing a good end to this story.


----------



## GoRving (Mar 25, 2011)

I feel like you will get the saw back.


----------



## Ambull (Mar 25, 2011)

Brad, saws are replaceable. The time you have with your Dad is not. I envy the fact that you can go out and cut trees with the old man. You'll be fine. Just get another saw..... like you need one, lol.


----------



## woodgrenade (Mar 25, 2011)

Granted I don't know all of the details to the story, but I would simply call the guys who came to pick up the wood. It could put this to rest real quick.


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a saw stolen in 08 and its about a lot more than the dollar amount.
Sure hope y'all get it back Brad.


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 25, 2011)

I can honestly say that if I went somewhere to get some wood that somebody else fell, and I saw a saw I would just leave it there.
Good luck Brad, Im sure the guys have it.


----------



## fidiro (Mar 25, 2011)

That definately sucks. It's not just the dollar value.

This isn't anything compared to what you have lost but I had a tree service deliver a load of cut logs and I had left my carb screwdriver and the scrench on top of a log I was cutting right next to where they dumped. When I got back they were both gone. If I had left the saw there that would have been gone as well. They could tell I was just there cutting with all the fresh saw chips and knew I was coming back but they took them anyway. They were the only ones there. I left it alone but if it was the saw I wouldn't have.

Sure hope it finds it's way back to you or your dad.


----------



## cuttingintime (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully you will be able to recover the saw. Sure is disheartening.


----------



## jimdad07 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very sorry to hear of your loss Brad. There is not too many feelings that are worse than someone scarfing another man's tools. I know the feeling well. I had to leave my work van at our office overnight once, it usually comes home with me every night, and some dirtbag smashed out the back window and took every tool I had on that van. I really hope you get that saw back.


----------



## Deer Assassin (Mar 25, 2011)

my .02

i am a firm believer in what comes around goes around

my thought if they use it .... its liable to kick back on them HARD

and they deserve it


second i love the fact it isnt what the saw is worth in money but the sentimental value is what gets u the most


i pray u find it


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this Brad.

I hope you get the saw back.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2011)

Ambull said:


> Brad, saws are replaceable. The time you have with your Dad is not. I envy the fact that you can go out and cut trees with the old man. You'll be fine. Just get another saw..... like you need one, lol.


You make a good point.



woodgrenade said:


> Granted I don't know all of the details to the story, but I would simply call the guys who came to pick up the wood. It could put this to rest real quick.


I don't even know they're names. I never saw them before this morning.



Deer Assassin said:


> my .02
> 
> i am a firm believer in what comes around goes around
> 
> ...


I wouldn't wish that on anyone.


I have lots of new info to share. I talked to my neighbor and he saw the saw this morning on his way to work about 8:10. He knew the saw couldn't be seen from the road and didn't stop and tell me It was so hidden in the brush that my sife didn't even see it taking our daughter to school this morning about the same time. Matter of fact, I put another saw there this evening and had my Dad drive both ways down the road, and he couldn't see it even knowing where it was.

My neighbor's wife sees everything that goes on out front. She saw the guys drive up to get the wood. She saw me come out and talk to them. No one else had been in our drive.

A little more time on the phone with the guy I told could come get the wood, and found out the truck belongs to another guy I know that runs a landscaping company. He wasn't with them though. These two guys I guess work for him. Now here's the weird part. When I approached these guys while loading the wood, I asked them who they were with. They told me Tim. Tim? The guy they work for is Rob and the guy I told could send someone to get the wood was Ron. Sounds to me like they didn't want to be tracked.

I know it's all circumstantial evidence, but it all points to the guys that came to get the wood.

I did go ahead and file a police report this evening. With the SN of the saw, if the saw is found the SN will be in the system. For instance, if a traffic stop is made and several saws are noticed in the trunk, they can run the SNs. 

Dad didn't have the SN with him, so Mom found the receipt at home. The saw was 15 years old. He bought it in 1996. List at that time was $740 and he got it for $650. Talk about inflation! Interesting none the less. 

So you think I ought to go pawn shopping tomorrow, or just forget it and move on?


----------



## promac850 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just call around the pawn shops and ask them to run serials on any Stihls that come into the door, and any Stihls that are on the shelf.

Hopefully they're like the Pawnstars guys, asking 'Where did you get this?' for everything that walks into the shop. It probably wouldn't be a bad idea to email pics of the saw to the owners of the shops, and they would watch out for your saw. 

Good luck, I really hope you and your pops get the saw back.


----------



## crowbuster (Mar 25, 2011)

I also feel you will recover the saw. Dont give up, just keep spreading the word.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 25, 2011)

In a perfect world the police will be out tomorrow checking the pawn shops already, but I would still take my police report around to the closest ones and give them the serial number and description of the saw.


----------



## promac850 (Mar 25, 2011)

AND after doing that, tail those shady guys in a different car and see where they go... maybe a storage center or their garage... if they have it on their property, just take it from them. The saw is registered in you dad's name, so I'd imagine it's like taking the candy from the guy that took the candy from your kid.

Don't let them see you... unless you can fight...


----------



## farrell (Mar 25, 2011)

this sucks brad! sorry to hear about the loss! i would be out looking hard and following every lead i could in hopes of finding the saw. best of luck! keep us posted!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd stay vigilant bud. Alot of crooks are either dumb, or hard up for dope. Either way, they'll be looking to move the saw quick. 

Only other thing would be, if they're actually saw-a-holics like us, then they might be wanting to keep it for themselves. I would be looking into finding out who, what, where, when, why, how these guys are. I'd be all over pawn shops. Leave them a description and even a pic of the saw so they'll be able to notice it quickly. 

Don't give up man. I had a Rifle stole one time and found it over a year later. The crook finally ran his mouth to the wrong person and I found out. Stay on it and good luck!


----------



## K.C. (Mar 25, 2011)

That sucks Brad and I am sorry it happened. Keep watching Craigslist. Frequently, theives will wait several weeks before posting their stolen goods for sale thinking you've given up looking for it. I really like my 046 Mag and I'm sure your dad liked his. I hope you get it back!


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 25, 2011)

promac610 said:


> AND after doing that, tail those shady guys in a different car and see where they go... maybe a storage center or their garage... if they have it on their property, just take it from them. The saw is registered in you dad's name, so I'd imagine it's like taking the candy from the guy that took the candy from your kid.
> 
> Don't let them see you... unless you can fight...


 
Good idea unless they own a gun and you are on their private property. Even if there is no gun they could have him arrest for trespassing or harassment and while the police are taking him down to the jailhouse the crooks will dump the saw. No good can come of taking justice into your own hands. 

If you find out who they are I would just pay them a causal visit and keep my eyes peeled for the saw. If you happen to see it I would call the police on the spot.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2011)

promac610 said:


> AND after doing that, tail those shady guys in a different car and see where they go... maybe a storage center or their garage... if they have it on their property, just take it from them. The saw is registered in you dad's name, so I'd imagine it's like taking the candy from the guy that took the candy from your kid.
> 
> Don't let them see you... unless you can fight...


 
Like I said, I have no idea who they are or where they live. I simply know the guy they work for, and he seemed rather defensive of his employees when we spoke earlier this evening. The police took his name and number, so I'm hoping he catches enough heat that he puts enough heat on his employees to do something about it.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 25, 2011)

Crappy deal Brad! I feel for ya.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Mar 25, 2011)

Yea, I wonder if their boss is afraid of any trouble coming towards him? Or maybe these boys are his friends and he's defending them?

I, personally would'nt want any theives working for me. I wonder how you could get names?

I would tell the police that your neighbors wife was watching outside all day and they were the only guys there. Stay on the police until they do something. Cause if you don't, they'll never do anything bout it.


----------



## czar800 (Mar 25, 2011)

Not to be a downer but my dad had almost the very same time happen with a 026 it was new. He drives truck and the road was over grown with brush it had been hitting his truck. he asked the road crew that we know to trim someday (they never do). We live back in on a small road no cars much, so he starts to cut brush and was loading it on a hey wagon back to the farm. he left the saw between trips kinda out of site, but when he came back it was gone.
Well at the time i work for the township (not the road crew)
I asked and talk to everyone i had seen and the cop laughed when i reported it. I look on CL for saws, pawnshop, ebay to no luck. It had to be someone that lives close to us that took it.


I will be on the look out, not that far from you and I look at ohio CL and pa CL almost daily.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 25, 2011)

Brad, I would call the cops and see if they would bring the two in for questioning, maybe a deal like return the saw, no charges will be filed. A smart cop will tell them it's on survelliance video, chances are they'll roll over. But be quick making the call the longer they have to get rid of it the harder it will be to get it back.
Don't depend on the cops to run the pawn shops for you, at least here they take they report and basically forget you exist. I'd be out bright and early with a flyer for each pawn shop owner, I'd prolly even offer them 50.00 dollars for info on the saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I would tell the police that your neighbors wife was watching outside all day and they were the only guys there. Stay on the police until they do something. Cause if you don't, they'll never do anything bout it.


 
I sent him a text this evening telling him about them giving me the wrong name. I also mentioned that the lady says they were the only ones that had been there. He's also aware the saw could not be seen from the road. I'm not looking to make an enemy, but I do want to press him to do the right thing. Maybe he can squeeze his boys a little the saw will pop out, lol.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 26, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Stay on the police until they do something. Cause if you don't, they'll never do anything bout it.


 
Now that is the truth. A buddies house was broken into and a bunch of stuff was stolen but oddly enough all they left was his Homelite SXL, but it was later stolen from the back of his truck. The only reason anything got done was because my buddy is a retired Roanoke City police officer and he rode the local PD until they finally got on the ball just to shut him up. Even at that they still did not do much because it turned out to be some local high school boys and the idiots starting bragging to their friends about doing it. The bragging was report to the principle who called the police.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Brad, I would call the cops and see if they would bring the two in for questioning, maybe a deal like return the saw, no charges will be filed. A smart cop will tell them it's on survelliance video, chances are they'll roll over. But be quick making the call the longer they have to get rid of it the harder it will be to get it back.
> Don't depend on the cops to run the pawn shops for you, at least here they take they report and basically forget you exist. I'd be out bright and early with a flyer for each pawn shop owner, I'd prolly even offer them 50.00 dollars for info on the saw.


 
Interesting side story here. I play saxophone and had a 1964 Selmer Mark VI alto stolen from out church about 20 years ago. To put this in perspective, this sax is worth 4-6K today. I started calling pawn shops in Cincinnati asking if any had an alto sax for sale. I found what sounded like my horn. I didn't tell them I was looking for a stolen instrument. I then called the detectives and told them about it. Somehow, I had memorized the 6 digit SN. They went to the pawhshop and identified my saxophone. I got it back. Interestingly, Middletown cops don't check Cincinnati pawnshops and would have never found it. Tunrs out the burglars were identified with the ID they provided the pawn shop. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 26, 2011)

I went through getting 18 guns, a rolex, and misc stuff stolen 25 years ago. The local cops were doing nothing even though we had a good idea of who did it, if my dad hadn't been a state trooper and hadn't rode the hell out of the local guys nothing would have been done. I only got two or three guns back and a defaced rolex back, they threw the rest in the lake, or that was their story.
I really think if you could get the cops to haul their keesters in and offer to make a deal with them, you'll get the saw back, if they think there is a lot of heat on the saw they may just toss it in a ravine somewhere. Cops can lie and tell them they have them on camera, or have a witness, chances are they prolly already have a history with the law and one will prolly squeal on the other guy.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

One good indication is that the sherrif who took the report called my dad back later asking for the phone number of the guy that they work for.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Mar 26, 2011)

Exactly. I've seen how much most policemen want to help people. I can see in NYC or somewhere where theres rapes and murders every day; But towns like we live in, they could at least try to do a little more. 
You'll have to do the work yourself for the most part. Just do everything you can do legally. If you have to, just kinda stake out the office or wherever the guys meet to work if you know where thats at, then maybe you will see them with your saw. Heck, the boos himself may be no better than they are. 
Who told you to let the guys come after the wood in the first place? Maybe he/she knows their names.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 26, 2011)

Even cops in a lot of small towns don't have a lot of time to "hit the beat" looking for stolen items, especially a 16 year-old saw. I hate to say it, but when a lot of police departments hear the words "but it has a lot of sentimental value..." their eyes gloss over and that's pretty much the end of it right there. There are exceptions here and there though. 

Brad- I think you have a fair chance of the getting the saw back. Keep at it- hit all the pawnshops, watch e-bay and Craigslist, stay in contact with the Sheriff. Don't let it drag you down too much- give it a real good effort and if the saw never turns up, well, your dad got 16 good years out of it, which is more than most guys get. The sentimental value of it is irreplaceable but you still have the memories of working with your old man and Stihl made a lot of 046s. Keep an eye out for a nice-looking replacement specimen and build it up real nice and give it to your pops if his ends up lost forever. 

This reminds me of a cutter I worked with a few years ago. We were in a patch of big timber- a faller's dream: flat ground; big, long sticks; no brush; and a road on one side of the unit. My partner had bought a new 395XPW and had it modified by a local famous builder- one of the last saws this guy would end up building. Well, the partner got it hung up tight (36" bar buried to the hilt) in a big log inside the unit and it was Friday afternoon. His boy was pitching in a little league game later that afternoon and he wanted to get out of there. We were coming back to work the next morning and he figured the saw would be safe. Sometime that night someone came along, and cut his saw out, never to be seen again. $1200 gone in the blink of an eye.


----------



## brad1000s (Mar 26, 2011)

I wished to God there were a way to register a stolen saw with Bryan Equipment. Lets say Brad's saw makes it over the border here to KY and land its self at a dealer over here. I think there should be a way to log on and check to see if a saw was stolen or not. And it should be done on every piece of equipment that rolls into a dealer for service.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The owner of the tree company I called said he'll set the guy up if he spots it. By that I don't mean taking the law into our own hands either. Nothing would be sweeter than holding someone until the cops came. The saw is registered in my Dad's name, so verification by serial number can be done.


 
If you haven't done so, make a 'stolen item' report to the local Sheriff's Office or PD. Need the make model and serial. It's a remote chance but if he fences it, it might be checked through the system.

Harry K


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> On second thought, I deleted the CL adds. I want the saw to be posted. That way I can maybe find it.
> 
> I just talked to the neighbor and it was still there at 8:10 this morning. It wasn't really visible from the road and he figured it was safe. I'm REALLY starting to suspect the guys that came and got some of the wood this morning. They work for some of the tree guys I know and he says he trusts them. I don't know them, so I don't trust them like that. These guys were here at 11 this morning loading wood. That's a pretty short window of time. No one else would have been back here. If you could see where the saw was setting, it really wasn't visible from the road. It's a drive shared by four houses and runs parallel to the road. All the limbs were piled blocking the view of the saw from the road. Dad's here now and we're going to call and make a police report.


 


blsnelling said:


> I sent him a text this evening telling him about them giving me the wrong name. I also mentioned that the lady says they were the only ones that had been there. He's also aware the saw could not be seen from the road. I'm not looking to make an enemy, but I do want to press him to do the right thing. Maybe he can squeeze his boys a little the saw will pop out, lol.



Just keep going, hopefully it will turn out to our advantage at some point! :msp_smile:

I would want to shoot him at least 18 times with a Glock 17.......


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 26, 2011)

There's got to be a way to get those guys to return it. (If they took it at all). Call the owner of the company to buy him breakfast. Explain to him about the saw being out of site and all. Tell him that if the saw shows up on your porch there will be no questions asked and the police will go away and you'll give him free repairs on his stuff for a year.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Mar 26, 2011)

Obviously, I do not condone theft. In today's economic times, people may be inclined to bend their morals a little (or a lot...) to make ends meet. I have seen very few meth-heads out cleaning up wood to make money. Those guys were at least doing something instead of waiting for a free ride on the system. The fact that they obviously knew the saw belonged to you makes them opportunistic thieves instead of just innocent folks who stumbled upon a lone 046 sitting along the road. If a guy needed a few hundred bucks to make rent and keep from getting evicted, you can see where the temptation would be once you drove off. Sadly, they were probably not thinking about rent when they took the saw. 
The thieves were certainly not playing nice when they took the 046, so you should return an eye for an eye. I would tell the owner of the tree service that the property owners saw the guys with your 046. Also tell him that the police will be checking every serial number in his fleet as well as the status of their employment with you. your saw was taken in a dishonest act. How about trying one to get it back?


----------



## saxman (Mar 26, 2011)

Brad,
I think the key to this situation is the "tree guy". He needs to have enough heat put on him to pressure his employees to cough up the 046. Why would he want employees with "sticky fingers" working for him, the next stuff missing will be his. I know about those Mark VI Selmers, I have a 1970 Alto that my mom bought me new, still play it alot.

Steve


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, hopefully diligence and follow up on your part will result in its return.

As this seems to be a problem a number of people have encountered, I wonder if there is a market for a "Lojack" type product for saws? I know they offer it for motorcycles, seems to me with the way technology has developed they could do the same thing with saws.


----------



## Simonizer (Mar 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm hoping beyond hope that it could be in my neighbor's garage. They're not home. Surely they would have told us by now. But then again, they may not know what it's worth and what a big deal it is.


What a total disgrace. I feel bad for you. Hope it shows up in perfect shape. Cheers.


----------



## Chris J. (Mar 26, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> ...
> My partner had bought a new 395XPW and had it modified by a local famous builder- one of the last saws this guy would end up building. Well, the partner got it hung up tight (36" bar buried to the hilt) in a big log inside the unit and it was Friday afternoon. His boy was pitching in a little league game later that afternoon and he wanted to get out of there. *We were coming back to work the next morning and he figured the saw would be safe*. Sometime that night someone came along, and cut his saw out, never to be seen again. $1200 gone in the blink of an eye.



I apologize for the hijack, but I can't imagine anyone leaving a saw that nice anywhere unsecured :msp_scared:.


Brad, I think putting pressure on the guy who employs the two guys will eventually payoff.


----------



## promac850 (Mar 26, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> I apologize for the hijack, but I can't imagine anyone leaving a saw that nice anywhere unsecured :msp_scared:.
> 
> 
> Brad, I think putting pressure on the guy who employs the two guys will eventually payoff.


 
No kidding, why didn't he take the powerhead off the bar, and leave only the bar and chain there? I would do that with any of my saws.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 26, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> I apologize for the hijack, but I can't imagine anyone leaving a saw that nice anywhere unsecured :msp_scared:.


 


promac610 said:


> No kidding, why didn't he take the powerhead off the bar, and leave only the bar and chain there? I would do that with any of my saws.


 
Ive left some valuables in the woods before. I figured who the heck would be coming through the middle of no where at night. Mine was still there when I got back though.

A 395 has an outboard clutch. If its hung up tight and close, its a job to get the powerhead off,,, sometimes impossible.


----------



## PineFever (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry about your stroke of bad luck, but sometimes the system works. My neighbor had some idiot break into his shed and rip his saw off, he made a police report and figured his saw was gone.
For six months nothing then the county sheriff calls and tells him they have his saw. He actually got it back. I hope the same happens for you.
Man I hate thieves!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 26, 2011)

My heart started beating a little faster because I though for a minute it was the one I just bought yesterday. Different model however. I was a little suspicious because I bought it so cheap.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The owner of the tree company I called said he'll set the guy up if he spots it. By that I don't mean taking the law into our own hands either. Nothing would be sweeter than holding someone until the cops came. The saw is registered in my Dad's name, so verification by serial number can be done.


 
If the guy that picked it up was local you might have a chance of getting it back. If it had been a Poulan Wild Thing or something like that he probably wouldn't have risked taking it but since it was a Stihl it seems everybody knows how much they're worth. You might check all the local pawn shops also, if you have any within 30 or 40 miles.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 26, 2011)

i feel your pain ,just got all my snap on cordless stuff ripped off ,leaves a bad feel in the gut about people after that ,hope they get it back for ya


----------



## dieselsmoke (Mar 26, 2011)

Man thats tough news. My Dad had a breakin in his barn a few years ago. What we learned was, you have to be your own detective. At least here, the cops are too overwhelmed with drug related crime. Assault and srong arm robberies take a higher priority.
Put pressure (verble) on the tree service guy. If he's a regular guy he's got a business to run and he won't want to deal with this kind of distraction. Keep in touch with the cops, you might find one that will make the effort to keep on the case. And you can't trust the pawn shop operators. In our case, my Dad's 036 pro was stolen from the barn, the cops recovered a bunch of his tools from the local methhead. It turns out the 036 was stolen property!!!!
We had bought it ten years earlier from a local pawn shop.. I did most of the maintence on it so it was never discovered. The previous owner got his saw back, with a NEW bar and chain and a muf mod., ten years after it was stolen.:msp_biggrin: Good luck.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> I apologize for the hijack, but I can't imagine anyone leaving a saw that nice anywhere unsecured :msp_scared:.
> 
> 
> Brad, I think putting pressure on the guy who employs the two guys will eventually payoff.


 


promac610 said:


> No kidding, why didn't he take the powerhead off the bar, and leave only the bar and chain there? I would do that with any of my saws.


 
See my quote below.



blsnelling said:


> WE had already blown all the saws off with compressed air and put them up. So in our minds, they saws were all put up. We just drove off to deliver the wood and didn't even think about it until today. Kind of bums you out when you were doing all of the work and delivering the wood for free


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Brad. I too had a 460 stolen right out of my shed this year, made me sick and I feel your pain. Was my first "Stihl" too. You are doing what you can I'm sure, hope it shows back up and good luck.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

First of all, thanks everyone for all the kind words. It is nice to be able to talk about something like this with like minded people. 

We have a hot new lead. I was backing out of my drive this morning about 9:20 when my neighbor came running out. About 1:30 in the morning, his wife remembered that a guy had come to the door asking about removing the tree stumps.This was 9:00 yesterday morning. So it was after it was seen setting there by my neighbor, and before the guys showed up that took the wood. She was eating breakfast at the time so didn't see him drive up. Turns out the guy left his business card. I've got his name, address, phone number, and a description of what he looks like. He wouldn't have been able to see the saw until he was on his way out, with the way it was hidden from view, so would have given her his card before stealing the saw. She felt horrible that it slipped her mind until early in the morning. So that's why her husband came running out to catch me first chance he had.

We're trying to figure out the best way to approach this. We're thinking that if we call the cops, and then they call him, that the saw will disappear if he has it. I'm thinking we should go stake the place out and see if we can see the saw, or follow him to a job. Another idea would be to set him up with a job and check out the equipment he brings. Here's the weird part. The guys address is 60 miles north of here. What in the world was he doing down here at 9:00 in the morning? The distance makes it a lot more cumbersome to stake this guy out.

Whatcha think would be the best approach here? If setting him up to watch him work, what would be a good way to do that? Obviously, I can't have him come here.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 26, 2011)

I wonder if you could approach the new "suspect" under the pretense of needing a job? That would allow you to look over his operation and see what he may have. You could vaguely indicate that he had left his card and you thought he might need a qualified saw operator.

[EDIT] In Virginia (and many other places) criminal records are public records and many are now housed online. Since you have his name and address I would do a search in his home town and the surrounding jurisdictions. At least this would give you an idea as to whether he has a criminal background and may have done this sort of thing before.


----------



## REJ2 (Mar 26, 2011)

We all have heard the dumb criminal jokes, so it can happen, but taking a saw and leaving an up to date business card doesnt exactly go hand in hand. But It does warrant checking out.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> We all have heard the dumb criminal jokes, so it can happen, but taking a saw and leaving an up to date business card doesnt exactly go hand in hand. But It does warrant checking out.


 
That was my wife's comment. But I reminded here that he probably took it after leaving his card, otherwise, he probably wouldn't have left the card.


----------



## promac850 (Mar 26, 2011)

Go tail him and see where it goes... if he has it with him or if it's in his garage...

If it's in his garage, and he happens to leave it open after leaving, check the surroundings and take you pops' saw from him. Or if he's outside blipping the throttle and set it down... blitz him and kick his sorry ass.

 I hope this lead turns out to be legit, so you get the saw back.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

How about I call him, tell him I'm a repairman, hard up for money, and wondered if he would need any of his equipment serviced or repaired. Of course, I'd make him a deal he couldn't resist. Thing of it is, whatever I do, I have to do smart. I don't want to blow our cover and have the saw disappear. At a minimum, I think we're going to drive up there and scope the place out. Unfortunately, I don't know what he was driving, since the lady was eating breakfast and didn't see him drive up or away.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> How about I call him, tell him I'm a repairman, hard up for money, and wondered if he would need any of his equipment serviced or repaired. Of course, I'd make him a deal he couldn't resist. Thing of it is, whatever I do, I have to do smart. I don't want to blow our cover and have the saw disappear. At a minimum, I think we're going to drive up there and scope the place out. Unfortunately, I don't know what he was driving, since the lady was eating breakfast and didn't see him drive up or away.


 
The only thing about being a ''repairman'', is its so far away. It could work though I guess. Since you have his address go to his house. Tell him you have some expierence and are looking for work. You just drove by and seen his equipment, or something like that. I dont know, it would be hard to do, at least you have a good lead. Good luck friend.


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 26, 2011)

brad,

You might want to consult this guy before you get too deep into this private eye stuff.








Sorry about your Dads saw Eh?


----------



## oscar4883 (Mar 26, 2011)

How far are you willing to go to get this saw back? If you are not willing to get into an altercation I would turn your findings over to the cops and ride them hard. Like most towns, I am sure the cops have enough crap on their plate and your saw is on the back burner. Plus, cops are generally a lazy bunch. Personally, when I had it nailed down to a prime suspect, I would show up and ask him if he came across a saw. Explain the value and that all you want is the saw back. Otherwise, there will be problems. Be nice about it and explain that you are only interested in his giving the saw back or an answer as to what he did with it. I'm not a fan of cloke and dagger BS. If you find the guy that you really think has it just confront him or leave the Kojack crap to the cops.

EDIT: Either way it sucks that this had to happen. Saws are cheap but the memories can't be replaced.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 26, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 26, 2011)

Is there a way you could get the police to go with you to the guy's residence, maybe with a search warrant and check it out?
Maybe I've been watching too much Law&Order on tv. It probably doesn't work that way.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 26, 2011)

Whatever you do I'd suggest you don't delay. Don't give him time to sell the merchandise. I'm sure he didn't steal it so he could use it.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd let the cops go talk with him, also don't forget the two guys tried to throw you off with false info on who they worked for. At least you have it narrowed down to the one individual and the duo picking up the wood. If the cops would get off their azz they could have your saw back to you by dark.


----------



## wampum (Mar 26, 2011)

You have posted this in a thread so you are looking for comments. I can think of several things like that I have done over the years. I lost our luggage in Upstate New York because I forgot to close the tail gate on my truck. When we found the loss we went back and found a couple pieces of clothing.

Same with some plywood I bought, some fell out while I was crossing a rail road track. I went around the block and it was gone in 2 minutes.Both of these events were honest mistakes,yet in my opinion pretty stupid.

I will not call your honest mistake stupid,but I bet you have kicked your self ever since. I really feel bad for you that the saw was taken,but by your comments I see you about to make more mistakes.

Are you really going to stake out that guy? What if he has a saw like it,are you going to confront him?My advise is let the authorities handle it. You only think this guy is guilty you really have no proof. 

Hopefully it will be returned,if not with out proof you could end up in a lot of trouble. Staking people out,following them and so on.Unless you have absolute proof I would be very cautious. In the end you are going to have to chock this up for experience,with or with out the saw.I am not a thief,but I imagine if that saw is meant to be stolen,the serial # is already gone.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 26, 2011)

wampum said:


> You have posted this in a thread so you are looking for comments. I can think of several things like that I have done over the years. I lost our luggage in Upstate New York because I forgot to close the tail gate on my truck. When we found the loss we went back and found a couple pieces of clothing.
> 
> Same with some plywood I bought, some fell out while I was crossing a rail road track. I went around the block and it was gone in 2 minutes.Both of these events were honest mistakes,yet in my opinion pretty stupid.
> 
> ...


 
I guess, now that someone's mentioned it, it wouldn't have to be that guy, just because he was there. He could have left his business card, left, and someone else came and took the saw. There certainly was time for someone else to have been there besides one person. I would still check him out because if he didn't take it, he might have seen someone else around there.


----------



## JDNicol (Mar 26, 2011)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Is there a way you could get the police to go with you to the guy's residence, maybe with a search warrant and check it out?
> Maybe I've been watching too much Law&Order on tv. It probably doesn't work that way.


 
Without anyone submitting a statement saying they saw Mr X leaving with the saw unfortunately i highly doubt a judge will issue a search warrant. To begin with you would have to convince the police to seek one.



wampum said:


> I am not a thief,but I imagine if that saw is meant to be stolen,the serial # is already gone.



A lot of people on here seem to put a lot of faith in serial numbers on saws. Although it may be illegal to possess or sell a saw with a changed or missing serial number, the reality is i would imagine they are not that hard to change. It would be very difficult to prove a saw has had the serial changed and convince the authorites to have the case split if it is a pro Stihl to find the original serial. Best advice to anyone would be to keep up to date pictures of your saws, distinguishable markings etc
If indeed the guy is handing out his own business cards and saw an opportunity to steal a saw i doubt he would go to the trouble of changing the serial though. More opportunistic crook than organised criminal.


----------



## kev1n (Mar 26, 2011)

Brad, I'm sorry to hear about your dad's saw. I like saw dr.'s thinking on the matter. I would keep an eye out where the saw was stolen from. These guys are scared and might put your saw back where they took it from at night. Keep pressure on the tree guy and the police. I would call the police at least twice a day maybe three, 1st , 2nd, and 3rd shift. They will find your saw or the thieves just to get you off there back. 
GL Kevin


----------



## 1steve (Mar 26, 2011)

Brad i'm very sorry to here about your dads saw. I have had it happen to my dad so i know how you feel. About three years ago the place a was working at got broke into and 5k in tools was stolen from me, combined they got about 20k worth. The cops didn't mess with it long and we were out. What i'm getting at is you will have to do all the investigating if you want the saw back. Like others have mentioned the cops have alot to do and the saw theft is chump change to them. Keep us posted and again sorry your going through this, hope you get it back.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 26, 2011)

I hate to hear of anything getting stolen. Especially saws.
I know you may already know this but I'll say it again. I would imagine that in Ohio as North Carolina the county Sheriff's Office recieves a monthly report of all items sold to pawn shops across the state. Be vigilent in checking this info out. Im not sure whether it will be weekly bi weekly most likely will be monthly though. That may help ya.


----------



## Old Crosscut (Mar 26, 2011)

Brad,
Man, that’s gotta hurt. But hey, might this salve-up the least bit of comfort for you: Just remember, you still have your dad!
Here’s the story about my father and my grandfather: I tell friends (though it’s the least bit humorous, it’s so gut-wrenching sad), I tell them that my granddaddy died in the woods, my daddy died in the woods—and I working on it.
My grandfather, age 52, was heading to hunt camp with his buddies. On the two-track to their cabin a fellow whose camp was located a bit farther in was mired down in front of them. Grandpa and his pals got out to hump the guy on up the rut. Lifting on the bumper, he went down, and that was it for grandpa. As for dad, age 71, he’d just finished heap-loading his ’52 Ford pickup with oak and hickory, threw his saw on top, then sat down on the running board. That was it for dad. I’m a long-distance hiker, age 72 now, spend all the time I possibly can in the woods, either cutting firewood or trekking. Love both, especially the many months and thousands of miles on the trail. But my time is coming; actually it’s way past.
Anyway, Brad, be thankful, the saw’s gone, but your dad’s still with you!
God Bless,
Old Crosscut…


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tuff situation. If you really think the stump removal guy has it i would set him up at a buddys house. Have hime come down to do a job and tell him he is going to need a big saw to cut the stump down first. The thing is unless he is a total moron (which he could be) he probably dumped the saw. If he left the card (even before he took the saw) he should realize that she has it and ditch the saws asap. 

A few of my friends have had thier saws stolen it really sucks. any chance the homeowners insurance will replace the saw?

People will steal anything at anytime gotta be really careful. every once in a while i forget to pull my saw out of my truck and have to climb out of bed at 2 am to go put it away.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

Headed up there now with Dad. Brought binoculars to scope the place. Found out through Google streetmaps that it's a trailer park.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Headed up there now with Dad. Brought binoculars to scope the place. Found out through Google streetmaps that it's a trailer park.


 
good luck. wouldnt it be great if his truck was there and the saw was sitting in the back unharmed?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Headed up there now with Dad. Brought binoculars to scope the place. /QUOTE]
> 
> Brad Snelling, Private Eye....


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 26, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> blsnelling said:
> 
> 
> > Headed up there now with Dad. Brought binoculars to scope the place. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2011)

Now this sucks!!!

Hate to hear about your Dad's saw being stolen. I wish you and he the very best on finding it. Be careful in your actions though, the saw can be replaced.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

jeepyfz450 said:


> good luck. wouldnt it be great if his truck was there and the saw was sitting in the back unharmed?


 
It's not in his trucks, lol. Walked up, opened the door, looked around, nothing. I went up and knocked on the door to ask if he had any used saws for sale but he wasn't home. A girl stuck her head out of the door across street and told me he might be home in an hour.


----------



## oscar4883 (Mar 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Found out through Google streetmaps that it's a trailer park.


 
If you live in a trailer park you are automatically branded as trash and/or a possible thief?


----------



## REJ2 (Mar 26, 2011)

oscar4883 said:


> If you live in a trailer park you are automatically branded as trash and/or a possible thief?


 
I didnt read that way, i spent the first 11 years of my marriage living in a trailer park. I never stole anything.


----------



## promac850 (Mar 26, 2011)

oscar4883 said:


> If you live in a trailer park you are automatically branded as trash and/or a possible thief?


 
In general, yes. Most that live in trailer parks are so... unless they're more like a travel trailer park, like my grandpa down in Texas. Those travel trailer parks are much nicer than those mobile home trailer parks. I know of a few trsailer parks around here, and one of them, my dad and I drove around to try to find a car that was for sale, and man, the hair on the backs of our necks stood up, so we got the heck outta there. Some of those places are just creepy and unnerving. Best stay out of most of them... unless you are really bold and on a mission, like Brad. 

Brad, good luck, and hopefully the guy will be honest and give you your saw back... if not, then something needs to be done, but I don't know if picking a fight with someone in a trailer park is the best idea... they might be a tight-knit community.


----------



## oscar4883 (Mar 26, 2011)

promac610 said:


> In general, yes. Most that live in trailer parks are so...



Gotcha.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 26, 2011)

IF Brad were going back in an hour, I think the best thing he can do is gamble. And by that I mean take a deputy sheriff or police officer and/assuming the cops will and i think they would. When the guy opens the door Brad needs to tell him he knows he has the saw and if he returns it right then and there or takes him to the saw then no charges would be pressed. Its a gamble, but a good one I beleive.....................


----------



## promac850 (Mar 26, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> I didnt read that way, i spent the first 11 years of my marriage living in a trailer park. I never stole anything.


 
But did someone steal something from you?


----------



## REJ2 (Mar 26, 2011)

promac610 said:


> but did someone steal something from you?


 
never


----------



## JDNicol (Mar 26, 2011)

hillbilly22 said:


> And by that I mean take a deputy sheriff or police officer and/assuming the cops will and i think they would. When the guy opens the door Brad needs to tell him he knows he has the saw and if he returns it right then and there or takes him to the saw then no charges would be pressed. Its a gamble, but a good one I beleive.....................



I don't know how it works in the US but in the UK 
1. you would never convince a police officer to attend
2. if he did you have just outright accused someone of doing something you have no real proof for... infront of a police officer
3.probably get done for slander and/or wasting police time


----------



## promac850 (Mar 26, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> never


 
Well, you're probably one of those 6'3" 220 pound guys like me that people just don't get on the wrong side of. 

You had saws back then, right? So they didn't want to wake up tied to their bed while hearing a saw rev up and seeing the chain getting closer and closer to their leg...


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 26, 2011)

JDNicol said:


> I don't know how it works in the US but in the UK
> 1. you would never convince a police officer to attend
> 2. if he did you have just outright accused someone of doing something you have no real proof for... infront of a police officer
> 3.probably get done for slander and/or wasting police time


 
This aint England.................
around here it takes votes to get elected..................


----------



## brokenbudget (Mar 26, 2011)

hillbilly22 said:


> This aint England.................
> around here it takes votes to get elected..................


 
and hows that working for you?


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 26, 2011)

brokenbudget said:


> and hows that working for you?


 
What are ya talkin about????????????


----------



## promac850 (Mar 26, 2011)

hillbilly22 said:


> What are ya talkin about????????????


 
Um... the guy that shouldn't be in office... rumor is the europeans are laughing at the epic failure of this country as a whole now that the 'messiah' is in office...


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 26, 2011)

promac610 said:


> In general, yes. Most that live in trailer parks are so... unless they're more like a travel trailer park, like my grandpa down in Texas.


 
Yep, I agree,,, but, not all them are. I've done some work in some nice trailer parks. I also know were a few are that I wouldn't step foot in. More of the later than the former for sure.


----------



## brokenbudget (Mar 26, 2011)

how about you explain how these 2 phrases are related to this topic



hillbilly22 said:


> This aint England.................
> around here it takes votes to get elected..................



JDNicol was explaining how it would go down around where he lives. and i know around here (wher i live) it's the same way.
i also know a few counties and and cities in the states that if you go and accuse somebody of something they either didn't do or you have no proof, and you waste the time of an officer, you'll be the one on the hook.
so again, what does your little remark mean? sounds like your trying to insult somebody in another country by comparing it to yours.


----------



## brokenbudget (Mar 26, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Yep, I agree,,, but, not all them are. I've done some work in some nice trailer parks. I also know were a few are that I wouldn't step foot in. More of the later than the former for sure.


 
my grandparents lived in a really nice 'retirement' trailer park for 15-16years in rockland. you could tell the people there had nothing but pride in there comunity by the way they took care of their property.
you can see the ones you want to avoid form a mile away.


----------



## brokenbudget (Mar 26, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Um... the guy that shouldn't be in office... rumor is the europeans are laughing at the epic failure of this country as a whole now that the 'messiah' is in office...


 
trust me. we ain't laughin. we're sitting here shaking our heads with the rest of you.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 26, 2011)

brokenbudget said:


> how about you explain how these 2 phrases are related to this topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes. I understand that. take it how you will. Thats how it works here. The police will work with ya. If it dosent work that way where you live Im sorry. He was talking about the UK when the UK has nothing to do with this...................


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 26, 2011)

brokenbudget said:


> my grandparents lived in a really nice 'retirement' trailer park for 15-16years in rockland. you could tell the people there had nothing but pride in there comunity by the way they took care of their property.
> you can see the ones you want to avoid form a mile away.


 
Yep, Thats what I'm saying,,, can't cast judgement cause someone lives in a trailer park. If you know the trailer park, well that could be a different story.


----------



## oscar4883 (Mar 26, 2011)

Everyone relax and step away from the keyboard. LOL


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 26, 2011)

sounds like your on a wild goose chase Brad. the whole situation sucks.


----------



## Dennis Gauge (Mar 26, 2011)

I've got a couple buddies who are county sheriff deputies. You're pretty much spot on in that you're not going to get any help from law enforcement...

You've got three strikes against ya:
1. You left the saw sitting in a yard.
2. You have no proof it was stolen.
3. You have no proof that this person has it.

The best chance you have of getting the saw back is to be up front and honest with this guy. Tell him there's a REWARD for the return of the saw. 

Beyond that you are out of legal options to get the saw back.

We had an expensive riding lawn mower stolen from the shed at our flying field years ago. We knew who took it but had no proof, so the cops couldn't help us.

Remember, INNOCENT UNTIL PROVEN GUILTY. Even if this guy is guilty as the day is long, we can't throw that principle out the window because it just might come in handy for you some day.


----------



## brokenbudget (Mar 26, 2011)

jeepyfz450 said:


> sounds like your on a wild goose chase Brad. the whole situation sucks.


 
i agree. give the cops the info and back away. it's a chainsaw. not a toddler. regardless of sentimental value.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

WE GOT IT and are heading home with it now. Too many details to type on the phone.


----------



## GA_Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

awesome man, lookin' forward to hearin the story.


----------



## longbar (Mar 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> WE GOT IT and are heading home with it now. Too many details to type on the phone.


 
Thats good to hear!! How many bodies did you leave on the ground?


----------



## JDNicol (Mar 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> WE GOT IT and are heading home with it now. Too many details to type on the phone.


 
Dead body in the trunk?

Glad to hear you got it back.

Edit;
Damn longbar beat me to it.


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Mar 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> WE GOT IT and are heading home with it now. Too many details to type on the phone.


 
Excellent news -- look forward to the "whole" story.


----------



## longbar (Mar 26, 2011)

JDNicol said:


> Dead body in the trunk?
> 
> Glad to hear you got it back.
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 26, 2011)

:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:




Hope you wore gloves??


----------



## pjwoolw (Mar 26, 2011)

Outstanding Brad! I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 26, 2011)

thats cool. i guess it pays to keep searching. i hope you cut his trailer in half with it before you left lol. no but seriously i hope you did!!!!!!!!


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad you got the saw back! Now put a retractable cable on it.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

Please please please stop the trash talking, all of it! This is too awesome to ruin with a fight.


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 26, 2011)

Still wiping the blood off of it huh?...LOL....where did ya bury him?...hahahahah LMFAO!! haha jokin jokin..lol:hmm3grin2orange:....im just stating what i would be doing..lol


----------



## struggle (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been following this Brad and did not comment as I really had nothing to add but now............I am thrilled you got the saw back. 


Waiting to here the rest of the story


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad you got it back! Hope you got a good story to tell us .


----------



## mowoodchopper (Mar 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Please please please stop the trash talking, all of it! This is too awesome to ruin with a fight.


 
:msp_rolleyes: Good deal you got the saw, but that sounds gay as heck!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 26, 2011)

It's still best to keep things out of sight of potential thieves. Just read in the paper today about a boy who got a bike for his birthday and kept it on his front porch in town. When the weather was finally nice enough to ride it he went to the front porch and it was gone. The cops found the thief some time later due to a dedicated policeman but this is the exception rather than the rule, I would think.


----------



## oscar4883 (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad you got it back Brad. With 23 viewers, and pages in the double-digits, if you blow-up a saw on the way home I think you could set a record in thread length. LOL


----------



## stihl waters (Mar 26, 2011)

That's great news,good for you !


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> WE GOT IT and are heading home with it now.









*+* 






*=*


----------



## woodgrenade (Mar 26, 2011)

How much is the bail set at? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mowoodchopper (Mar 26, 2011)

woodgrenade said:


> How much is the bail set at? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I would pitch in but i forgot my wallet!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I'm home and here goes....... Warning, it's going to be long, lol.


----------



## homelitejim (Mar 26, 2011)

:computer:


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 26, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Deer Assassin (Mar 26, 2011)

i am tickled to death u got it back


----------



## stihl waters (Mar 26, 2011)

The suspense is killing me ! I think i've came up with the punch line though. { Go ahead punk you're about to be Snellerized !}


----------



## woodguy105 (Mar 26, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## woodguy105 (Mar 26, 2011)

He's either writing a very detailed story or he's out in his workshop spooning w/the saw.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 26, 2011)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KyK0y02HvVc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 26, 2011)

woodguy105 said:


> He's either writing a very detailed story or he's out in his workshop spooning w/the saw.:msp_rolleyes:


 
Well it should be good


----------



## promac850 (Mar 26, 2011)

opcorn:

opcorn:

opcorn:

Come on already, quit spooning with the saw and tell the story!!!

opcorn:


----------



## PA Plumber (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking forward to the update.


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 26, 2011)

"And so are the days of brads saws"









What a drama queen!


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad you got your dad's saw back...it's great when things work out right..


----------



## woodguy105 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok got the scoop- word has it that a neighbor saw brad out by the garage smoking a cigarette with a very satisfied look on his face...he should be back any minute with the story!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

Heading up there, I was expecting to waste my entire evening, but had to try. We finally got up there and slowly drove around the trailer park. There was one pickup by the address. I got out and looked in the bed and inside the truck. Nothing. We sat and watched for a while. We then went to drive down the road and find somewhere to use the restroom. On the way out, we saw a truck with the company name by the entrance to the park. When we came back from the corner, I got out and looked in the truck. There was a big plastic container in the cab. I opened the door to the truck, looked in the container, shut the door, looked in the back of the truck...nothing. I proceed to look in all the vehicles in that vacinity. Now guys, you can laugh all you want, but I'm not a fighter. I'll run from a fight. It's just not in me. This whole time I'm scared to death of getting caught, but do what I have to do none the less. 

So back in the truck and we go set and watch the trailer again. I finally know what I'm going to do. I'm going to go to the door and ask if he's the tree guy and if he has any old/used saws for sale. I knock on the door and no one's home. A girl across the street hollers over that he's not home. She says he may be home in an hour. We go down the street and get gas in the truck. We come back and set and wait. A little later, up drives a nice late model dually pickup. The guy that gets out does not match the description of the guy my neighbor lady talked to, so I know I'm not going to be confronting the guy that actually did it. This guys in his mid to late 20s and very fit. I have no idea how he will react. Should I just level with him from the getgo, or pull the used saw thing. I go with the used saw story. Again I go to the door and knock. He answers the door and he doesn't have any saws for sale. He asks if I live very far away, and I realize my stories falling apart quickly. So I level with him. I only barely start to tell him what's going on and I KNOW I've met a standup guy. He goes, "Oh, I want to hear about this!". I didn't lie, lol, but told him we had survalience that put his guy there when the saw was stolen. By "survelience, I was referring to the neighbors wife. Of course, he heard "camera". Yeah, I shaded the truth, but didn't lie This guy is immediately as livid as anyone as I've ever seen. Before even hearing the rest of the story, he's on the phone with his crew leader cursing him up one side and down the other, telling him the guy was caught on "camera" and to get back NOW. How in the world could he let this other guy do this? They were all in the truck together. Then he gets the perp on the phone. He's still cursing a blue streak. The guy confesses immediately and tells him the saw is at his place, unused, only two trailers down from where I am. He tells them to get back there ASAP and get that saw back immediately. "How could you steal a 70 year old man's saw?!!!!!" 

So we spent the next 15 minutes or so waiting for his crew to return. He's just livid that these guys would risk his company for a saw they didn't even need. He keeps these guys in new equipment. He just bought them a $10K grinder, the big dually is to pull that with. They came back unloading nice new saws, pole saws, backpack blowers. He says, "These guys didn't even need this saw! One little stunt like this could kill my company." He mentioned how he's in the BB and all. I was MAJORLY impressed with the integrity of this guy. It was honestly refreshing. Instead of being mad at me, he's actually scared of what he'll do to the guy when he gets back. 

As soon as they drive up, he's yelling, "Where's the saw?". And now for the sad part. Up to me walks the guy that actually took the saw. You should have seen the look on his face. He's muttering over and over, "I'm sorry, I'm sorry". Yeah, I know the man is responsible for his actions and deserves to pay for his deeds. But here's another man that's screwed up royally. He's 40 years old, looks like 50, only lives for his next drunk, is loosing his job, and now has to face me. I lost all animosity for the guy. It's really sad. Again, don't think I don't believe in him paying for his crime, but I saw his humanity, and it's a sad thing indeed.

Bottom line, I couldn't be happier. As we got back in the truck and headed down the road, I kept just looking at Dad and hitting him in the shoulder in disbelief. I've got to give credit due where credit's due. First of all, I thank God for his safety, and secondly, for giving me the wisdom, words, and confidence to know how to handle this. Now this saw is REALLY special to Dad and me. I now have his word that it goes in my collection when he can no longer use it BTW, I have one happy father to boot


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

stihl waters said:


> The suspense is killing me ! I think i've came up with the punch line though. { Go ahead punk you're about to be Snellerized !}


That's hillarious.



woodguy105 said:


> He's either writing a very detailed story or he's out in his workshop spooning w/the saw.:msp_rolleyes:


LOL



sachsmo said:


> "And so are the days of brads saws"
> 
> What a drama queen!


 
Definately a drama this time!


----------



## GA_Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

woodguy105 said:


> He's either writing a very detailed story or he's out in his workshop spooning w/the saw.:msp_rolleyes:


 
Thanks for the laugh, seriously Brad, wtf are you typing, some kind of after action report?


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Mar 26, 2011)

Thats Great News. Good call on the survalience


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 26, 2011)

Put the saw up now, get him one to use that doesn't mean chit. Pull it off the shelf only for special occasions.


----------



## PA Plumber (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm glad it all worked out.

Interesting story, great ending.


----------



## wyk (Mar 26, 2011)

Brad,

Glad things worked out as best they could have. I was afraid you were gonna have to find yer pa a 372XPW for a bit there. Whew!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Put the saw up now, get him one to use that doesn't mean chit. Pull it off the shelf only for special occasions.


 
As he was leaving, I bumped him on the shoulder and told him to take good care of my saw I think he's eying my MS261!


----------



## woodguy105 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice ending...congrats.


----------



## wainohg (Mar 26, 2011)

*I love me a happy ending !*

This was a great read. I'm glad you got your Dad's saw back.
Thanks.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

wyk said:


> Brad,
> 
> Glad things worked out as best they could have. I was afraid you were gonna have to find yer pa a 372XPW for a bit there. Whew!


 
I'm afraid Dad's brand loyalty runs a little too thick for that, a lot like some of you guys


----------



## fidiro (Mar 26, 2011)

Playing Sherlock Holmes paid off big time in the end.

Congrats on finding it and getting it back before it got to the chop shop.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 26, 2011)

Thats good Brad. Your work paid off. 52 users viewing!! wow


----------



## JJay03 (Mar 26, 2011)

Damn I kind of wish I was there sounded like some suspense. Very lucky indeed that it turned out as good as it did.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 26, 2011)

great read !!

but, brad, seriously, god is the one who made the guy steal the saw in the first place, right ??
so why you thankin him in the end ??


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 26, 2011)

Alls well that ends well. Brad- now you don't have to buy this saw to replace dad's: Sawzilla- The Ultimate Axe!


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 26, 2011)

showrguy said:


> great read !!
> 
> but, brad, seriously, god is the one who made the guy steal the saw in the first place, right ??
> so why you thankin him in the end ??


 
is that how you think it works?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 26, 2011)

So just out of curiosity did you turn him in?


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 26, 2011)

opcorn: :msp_thumbup: :msp_thumbup: :biggrinbounce2: 

Good call all the way! Glad you got the saw back!

What are you going to tell the police?


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 26, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> opcorn: :msp_thumbup: :msp_thumbup: :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Good call all the way! Glad you got the saw back!
> 
> What are you going to tell the police?


 
Obviously he's going to tell the police exactly what happened...he tasered the guy until the saw was given up.


----------



## rwoods (Mar 26, 2011)

Great ending. I'm glad your dad got it back and now it is more special to you than before - pretty neat, don't you think? Ron


----------



## wampum (Mar 26, 2011)

So glad things worked out. I am really glad that things did not get nasty. I believe God had His hand on you tonight. really happy for your Dad.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 26, 2011)

Good story!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 26, 2011)

jeepyfz450 said:


> So just out of curiosity did you turn him in?



The embarrassment could have been enough,,, probably not, but It could have been. Not to mention if it would have been one of my guys they would be embarrassed and job less.

Then again, it didn't bother him to take it, so it probably didn't bother him to give it back.


----------



## Deer Assassin (Mar 26, 2011)

great story


----------



## Pioneer42 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ive been following this, and im very glad to hear you got your dads saw back in unharmed condition as well!


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Mar 26, 2011)

It is a great story and even a better ending. Glad it all worked out.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 26, 2011)

I fail to see any "divine intervention" here. Just some hardnosed detective work and reliance on internal instincts appears to be what repatriated the saw.


----------



## promac850 (Mar 26, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> I fail to see any *"divine intervention"* here. Just some hardnosed detective work and reliance on internal instincts appears to be what repatriated the saw.


 
Guido, stay on topic... there is a thread for that...

Brad, good to hear you found the right guy to talk to and got your dad's saw back.  Hope you guys get out and cut some more wood soon.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, I did not see that coming. I'm glad you got it back. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

Nope, not going to turn this into a theological debate. I'm just happy it all worked out good, no one got hurt, and the saw's no worse for it's travels.


----------



## struggle (Mar 26, 2011)

Great turn in the end that you followed up on the lead and it worked out in your favor in the end to get the saw back. 

It is really to bad that this played out like it did and your gut feeling on how to handle it the way to go. 

Whether you chose to turn the guy in or not is your business not ours. It sucks that there are people out there that try to move themselves forward on other peoples dime by stealing things they know do not belong to them but often I we forget we are not perfect ourselves............maybe not to the degree like this guy was but we have to pick our battles carefully and sometimes look at ourselves in the mirror from time to time as well when pointing out how bad someone else might be.

Great ending


----------



## bcorradi (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad to hear you got your dad's saw back unharmed. After this story, it deserves a new nickname. I'm sure some members will help you out, if you can't come up with one on your own.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds like you owe the 20-something guy a favor or two. He didn't have to call the other guy and get the saw back.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 26, 2011)

Call it *The Boomerang*...:jester:


----------



## flyboy553 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rep to you for doing the right thing, in the right way!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great story man, glad your dad got his saw back.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2011)

We called the deputy sherrif and told him of the new suspect while setting there watching the trailer. He took the info and just told us to call the local police if we saw the chainsaw. I told the business owner that the police had his info and he had no problem with that. We've not yet called and updated them that we got the saw back. We'll likely do that tomorrow. If they want us to do so, we will press charges. It's only the right thing to do. This was a felony, not a little misdemeanor, not something to sneeze at.

I have a VERY strong feeling that "justice" was served upon our departure. At a minimum, he said he was going to fire the guy. He had no use for a thief working for his company. I wouldn't want to be in his crew leader's shoes either. He was highly upset with him as well, since he was there when it was taken. As far as the legal system, we'll have to wait and see what the sherrif says.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 27, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> As far as the legal system, we'll have to wait and see what the sherrif says.


 








Omar_Sharif said:


> Working gets in the way of living.


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 27, 2011)

See what a little hard work and a hummingbird personality can accomplish!!!

Great news on getting that saw back for your Dad........and you!!!

If I owned that company, all three of the guys in that truck would be in the unemployment line Monday morning!
The thief, the crew leader and the other one for letting it happen and not saying anything. In my opinion they are all equally culpable.

Call the saw 
"Homer"
Because it is back home where it belongs......hopefully to stay!!!


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 27, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Call it *The Boomerang*...:jester:


 


rms61moparman said:


> Call the saw
> "Homer"
> Because it is back home where it belongs......hopefully to stay!!!


 
This is fun. Keep 'em coming


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 27, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> See what a little hard work and a hummingbird personality can accomplish!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



I may put this in my sig.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 27, 2011)

Stephen C. said:


> C.S.I.........chain saw investigation...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Lol, I like that


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 27, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> I may put this in my sig.


 
Check out my sig


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm fixing to sign off for the night. I just wanted to thank you guys for listening to me ramble. Thanks for the encouragement and kind words. Buenas noches.


----------



## stubnail67 (Mar 27, 2011)

*wow!*

wow that was a great story!!!! real happy for your dad and you as well!wish the local news ran this type of story instead all the neg stuff! real happy for you brad.. ya see being stand up pays off in the end love it!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Mar 27, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> See what a little hard work and a hummingbird personality can accomplish!!!
> 
> Great news on getting that saw back for your Dad........and you!!!
> 
> ...


 
You got that right man. They were all responsible IMO. I'd press it all the way. I can't stand a theif. You can make any excuse you want: being broke, out of work, whatever. Stealing another man's property is a big NO NO in my book. 
Like Mopar said, they all knew what was going on and that saw should have never been lifted. It makes me very angry thinking about it, and it's not even my saw. :msp_mad:

On the bright side, glad you got it back. It's a sick feeling having a saw or anything valuable stolen. I don't know if y'all remember my 660 being took a year or so ago. I had a thread on it here also. I tracked it down the same day and it happened to be a so called friend who took it from the back of my truck and was in the process of selling it when I pulled into their driveway. And I only hit the guy once. If he had not fell the first time, I may have hit him again though. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 27, 2011)

Outstanding Outcome!!
Didn't even have to use the Ball Gag, Fence Pliers, Draino, and blow torch!

Good ta hear it.

I am wondering though. 
Is it possible to "Chip" a saw with a GPS locator?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## olyeller (Mar 27, 2011)

*Zzzzzzzzzzz.....*

I'm just laughing thinking about how Brad is probably snoring up a storm right now following that major-league adrenaline letdown. He's been all wound up planning what to do for how long now? This is gonna be one deep sleep--here's wishing you lots of pleasant dreams about this happy ending!

Olyeller


----------



## kr5258 (Mar 27, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> We have a hot new lead. About 1:30 in the morning, (neighbors) wife remembered that a guy had come to the door asking about removing the tree stumps. She was eating breakfast at the time so didn't see him drive up. Turns out the guy left his business card. I've got his name, address, phone number, and a description of what he looks like.


 
Sounds like the neighbors are in for a good dinner on you!


----------



## jeffbecky1 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Glad you got the saw back!*

Been following this thread to see how it would end. Great to hear that you got the saw back! 

Thanking God for even the littlest things in life is completely appropriate!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 27, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Guido, stay on topic... there is a thread for that...



Actually it was on topic, but you elected not to take the time to read the prior posts in order to see that it was germane. To wit, post 186:



showrguy said:


> great read !!
> 
> but, brad, seriously, god is the one who made the guy steal the saw in the first place, right ??



If you had reviewed the entirety of the thread, you would also have seen that Nik commented on the above comment in post 188.

In addition, the following was posted in thread 193:



wampum said:


> I believe God had His hand on you tonight.



Your efforts to discredit me have only served to illustrate the shallowness of your contributions here. In the future, you may be better served to thoroughly read ALL the content prior to commenting on what others have posted. As I stated previously, it was solely the hard work and determination that Brad put into locating the saw that resulted in its return.

I think I hear a chick car calling....


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 27, 2011)

In my opinion you need to press charges either way. I think you got really lucky and everything fell together. If you dont press charges he gets off scott free and will be snatch saws somewhere else tomorrow. If it was a young kid or something i could see you handeling this differently.


----------



## Tim Carroll (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad you got your dad's saw back. I have my dad's saw and would not want to loose it either, too many memories. I had a feeling this one would turn out.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 27, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Buenas noches.


 

Been hangin' out with C-Town 13 have ya??


----------



## promac850 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Do not quote...*



Guido Salvage said:


> Actually it was on topic, but you elected not to take the time to read the prior posts in order to see that it was germane. To wit, post 186:
> If you had reviewed the entirety of the thread, you would also have seen that Nik commented on the above comment in post 188.
> In addition, the following was posted in thread 193:
> Your efforts to discredit me have only served to illustrate the shallowness of your contributions here. In the future, you may be better served to thoroughly read ALL the content prior to commenting on what others have posted. As I stated previously, it was solely the hard work and determination that Brad put into locating the saw that resulted in its return.
> I think I hear a chick car calling....


 
Shallowness of my contributions? WTF? You obviously have issues. 

I try to be of help and have drastically reduced the # of threads derailed by me, not including this one. You derailed it... I got right back on the topic after stating in my post with your post quoted... you are the one who came back fighting thinking I was only talking about you... it really was directed at all posters...

I could've typed for an hour with reasons and logical thinking of how God had been watching over Brad and his dad. But I didn't...

If you have a problem with me and my posts, go piss up a rope and keep your mouth shut about it. 

BTW, I am working on the Cabby today... interior work. Last weekend, I pulled the front seats out and swapped the ones from the parts Cabby in... the driver's seat from the parts Cabby was all bent up, but the seat cover was usable, so I took the old one off of the good seat frame from my Cabby and put the good cover on. I might even get around to swapping the door panels and the mirrors. While I'm at that, I'll put the good speakers from the parts Cabby in too. You don't like that, well, fine.

Back on topic... *permanently... *no members are to ramble about off-topic chit...

Brad, did you get a good night's sleep over this interesting story and the recovery of the saw?  Can't wait to see the vid of you and your pops cutting up some trees.


----------



## oscar4883 (Mar 27, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> Didn't even have to use the Ball Gag, Fence Pliers, Draino, and blow torch!


 
Or the "Gimp". lol


----------



## Mntn Man (Mar 27, 2011)

So happy for you and your dad. Glad everything worked out. 

Ditto on firing the whole crew. Thieves make my skin crawl. It would be a big hit on the reputation of his business if it gets out that someone on his crew stole or let someone else do it.

I recently had to start locking my garage. The fact that I have to unlock it every time I go in it is a foreign concept to me. I'm just glad to have been lucky so far. I grew up leaving the house unlocked and keys in the car and those days are gone, even here.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome Brad, I bet your Dad is real proud of you for this.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 27, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Shallowness of my contributions? WTF? You obviously have issues.



I think your posts could best be described as "cheerleading", responding to many but not having the knowledge or experience to really describe the issue at hand.



promac610 said:


> I try to be of help and have drastically reduced the # of threads derailed by me, not including this one. You derailed it...



I never derailed it, only indicated that the prior posts claiming that it was all the work of God were bunk....



promac610 said:


> If you have a problem with me and my posts, go piss up a rope and keep your mouth shut about it.



I wonder if your parents are aware that this is how you relate to your elders? For the most part I try to ignore that you are an 18 year old kid who is trying to impress the world with how tough he is.



promac610 said:


> BTW, I am working on the Cabby today... interior work. Last weekend, I pulled the front seats out and swapped the ones from the parts Cabby in... the driver's seat from the parts Cabby was all bent up, but the seat cover was usable, so I took the old one off of the good seat frame from my Cabby and put the good cover on. I might even get around to swapping the door panels and the mirrors. While I'm at that, I'll put the good speakers from the parts Cabby in too. You don't like that, well, fine.



Congratulations.



promac610 said:


> Can't wait to see the vid of you and your pops cutting up some trees.



Actually, my father passed away 29 years ago this month. Maybe you can relay a message through your God that I was thinking of him.


----------



## GA_Boy (Mar 27, 2011)

*C'mon guys seriously, just drop it. You're ruining the good ending to this story. If Brad feels his faith had a hand in the returning of his father's saw, then by george he's entitled to that. It's disappointing that that was even brought up in the first place.*


----------



## jus2fat (Mar 27, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm fixing to sign off for the night. I just wanted to thank you guys for listening to me ramble. Thanks for the encouragement and kind words. Buenas noches.



You are very,VERY.....no make that EXTREMELY fortunate!!! 
If that *INNOCENT* (no involvement...if I read the story right) crew chief *hadn't* left that business card with your neighbor...the saw would most likely have been gone forever...
VERY lucky and fortunately a great coincidence for you !!!!!
Ya must be livin' right!!!! 

J2F


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 27, 2011)

olyeller said:


> I'm just laughing thinking about how Brad is probably snoring up a storm right now following that major-league adrenaline letdown. He's been all wound up planning what to do for how long now? This is gonna be one deep sleep--here's wishing you lots of pleasant dreams about this happy ending!
> 
> Olyeller


 


promac610 said:


> Brad, did you get a good night's sleep over this interesting story and the recovery of the saw?  Can't wait to see the vid of you and your pops cutting up some trees.


Actually I woke up this morning running a fever with a bad sore throat, lol. So I've been in bed all day:msp_angry:



WoodChucker81 said:


> Been hangin' out with C-Town 13 have ya??


Oh no. Look what I've done now. Now I'm the one associating myself with the wrong crown


----------



## olyeller (Mar 27, 2011)

*Oh well...*

Sorry to hear about the sore throat and fever--that's the negative version of adrenaline letdown! But I understand that deeply inhaling two-stroke exhaust at 50:1 mix will clear up that malady in no time.

Or just enjoy a quiet Sunday; you surely have earned it.

Olyeller


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 27, 2011)

olyeller said:


> Sorry to hear about the sore throat and fever--that's the negative version of adrenaline letdown! But I understand that deeply inhaling two-stroke exhaust at 50:1 mix will clear up that malady in no time.
> 
> Or just enjoy a quiet Sunday; you surely have earned it.
> 
> Olyeller



Dude R U kidding,,, Hes been woods ported with a Pop Up and a tri-ported MM has to run race fuel and Klotz R50 Techni Plate-1 @ 32:1!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't run at all today:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Mar 27, 2011)

Thats hell to get sick after something like this. 

I had been sick for a few days, just feeling better today.

Brad, I would just kinda keep an eye out on my stuff and maybe throw a ballbat in the floorboard for awhile. If these idiots do get fired, they might get to thinking, hell with this guy, he cost us our job. Some idiots like to start trouble, just a heads up.


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 27, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Thats hell to get sick after something like this.
> 
> I had been sick for a few days, just feeling better today.
> 
> Brad, I would just kinda keep an eye out on my stuff and maybe throw a ballbat in the floorboard for awhile. If these idiots do get fired, they might get to thinking, hell with this guy, he cost us our job. Some idiots like to start trouble, just a heads up.


 


If they knew Brad as well as I do, they would know that would make a "Bad day in Mudville" for them.
They would be wise to crawl back under the porch and lick their...................................................wounds.
The next wounds might not heal as quickly.....or at all!!!


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 27, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> If they knew Brad as well as I do, they would know that would make a "Bad day in Mudville" for them.
> They would be wise to crawl back under the porch and lick their...................................................wounds.
> The next wounds might not heal as quickly.....or at all!!!
> 
> ...


 
You mean wounds with small entry points and large exits


----------



## crowbuster (Mar 27, 2011)

hahaha, I knew you would get it back, happy for you n your pop


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 27, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> You mean wounds with small entry points and large exits


 


You know EXACTLY what I mean!!!


Mike


----------



## blackoak (Mar 27, 2011)

JDNicol said:


> I don't know how it works in the US but in the UK
> 1. you would never convince a police officer to attend
> 2. if he did you have just outright accused someone of doing something you have no real proof for... infront of a police officer
> 3.probably get done for slander and/or wasting police time


I agree with you. You may get an officer to ask some questions, but he would never (if he's a good officer) come out and accuse the man of steeling this saw without proof. I think hillbilly needs to get out of the hills a little more often.


----------



## lunger (Mar 28, 2011)

To be clear was it left on private property, and not by the roadside?


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 28, 2011)

lunger said:


> To be clear was it left on private property, and not by the roadside?


 
yes, private property. You were there on our way to the gunclub weren't you? It's the private drive that connects his and his neighbors driveway.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 28, 2011)

these stories usually do not turn out well. glad your got your dad's saw back. yes it is replaceable,but it would never be the same.


----------



## flyboy553 (Mar 28, 2011)

I think I would call that saw " The EX"! They Never go away, Never get lost, always around, nippin at your ankles. Yep, I would call it the ex. 
Well, maybe not, that would give a warm thought to "the ex".

It usually turns out that a thief is from a long ways away. A friend had his splitter stolen. A year later it was recovered in wisconsin, some 80 miles away. Dead give-away was the pinto 4 cylinder motor running it and the owner's name welded in to the bottomside of the split catcher.

Have never understood why a thief steals a working mans' tools, when he is too lazy to work.

Congrats to you on this most fortunate outcome!!

Ted


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 28, 2011)

glad you got it back ,was thinkin about it ripped off yesterday when i was using the ms660 keepin a close eye everytime i set it down ,didnt used to do that ,was gonna suggest if didnt get it back the guys in here donate parts and make a build up of the new 046 for dad for all the contibutions you do, and do a thread on the buildup. id be willing to chip in under the circumstances ,sure others would also


----------



## Polanski (Mar 28, 2011)

So happy for you and your DAD!!!! I have feelins for both of your suffering. 10 years ago my father's gun he bought when he was 16 yrs old was stolen and has never been seen since! Dad just turned 91 and still talks about it! As you Sir I was to have it after Dad was gone. Something as simple as a single sixteen shotgun or special chainsaw that only to us will remain PRICELESS! Please give your Dad a solid pat on the back for me!!!
Great work!! We are all very proud of you!!! Takre Care!!!!


----------



## Old Crosscut (Mar 28, 2011)

Brad,
The most elated regards to you and your father!
Been reading Matt's thread (which is still running), and have much enjoyed his praise about your fine P&C work!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 28, 2011)

trx250r180 said:


> ...was gonna suggest if didnt get it back the guys in here donate parts and make a build up of the new 046 for dad for all the contibutions you do, and do a thread on the buildup. id be willing to chip in under the circumstances ,sure others would also


Actually one fine member offered a 046 project saw. I asked him to hang on since I though I had some good leads. Now we can save it for another needy sawyer



lunger said:


> To be clear was it left on private property, and not by the roadside?


 It was probably 100 ft from the road, on private property.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't reply to each and every post, but I've read them all and appreciate each one of them!


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Brad, I am glad this worked out with a happy ending for you and your Dad.

I think it is a measure of a man that you had compassion for the guy who did the crime and is losing his job.

You never know, something like this might turn his life around.


----------



## shwinecat (Mar 30, 2011)

woodguy105 said:


> He's either writing a very detailed story or he's out in his workshop spooning w/the saw.:msp_rolleyes:


 
Absolutely halarious!!! My ribs hurt from laughing.


----------

